# What have we got??



## SMOKINGRANPA (Sep 25, 2015)

This is from a friends outside grow, looks like a fertilized plant????
Is this a seed pod?????
He has 3 other plants all showing good buds about ready to harvest.
Trying to help out, but I need help. 

View attachment seed pods.jpg


----------



## Xtra (Sep 26, 2015)

not a fertilized plant....

these are bananas!

males


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 26, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Sep 26, 2015)

thanks,I suspected as much,  I'm cutting it down , hope the others are okay.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2015)

That is a male plant.  good on getting rid of it.


----------



## mrcane (Sep 26, 2015)

Interesting....


----------



## tcbud (Sep 26, 2015)

Dang fine picture there!

Someone ought to save that for a prime example of what a male flower cluster looks like.


----------

